# Scrubs on KPRC Houston 1/10



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Turned on the TV, expecting to start watching Scrubs, and found to my horror that local affiliate KPRC has pre-empted it without warning for a fundraising special on cleft palettes. If the station has any sense, they will air the missing episodes at some point -- be sure to adjust your SPs accordingly so your TiVos don't think they've already got both 1/10 episodes recorded.


----------



## Cary B (Aug 12, 2001)

The first minute of the show said that Scrubs would show in it's entirety at 3:30am and 4:00am. What kind of BS is that? Who is going to stay up till 4:30 in the morning? Thank God for TiVo. But too bad for anyone who missed this.


----------



## krymaney (Sep 19, 2002)

FYI:

KPRC usually airs the pre-empted shows at 2:35am the overnight of the same day the pre-emption occurs.

Bittorrent is your friend.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Cary B said:


> The first minute of the show said that Scrubs would show in it's entirety at 3:30am and 4:00am. What kind of BS is that? Who is going to stay up till 4:30 in the morning? Thank God for TiVo. But too bad for anyone who missed this.


Yep, just thought to rewind to the beginning of the recording to see any announcement, and was going to post same. What the hell were they thinking? Sure, worthy cause, etc. etc., but still. Angry email has been dispatched.


----------



## stacy143 (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for letting me know! I closed tonight and open tomorrow and wasn't going to watch them. I would've watched on Sunday and been REALLY mad. Bittorrent isn't my friend. My computer is verrrrrrry slow.


----------



## briansk11 (Jan 11, 2006)

This is my first post here but I had to sign up because I am so mad that KPRC did this once again. I also sent an email complaining to them about this. This is only the second week of the Scrubs season and they preempt it? KPRC is always doing this kind of thing and I hope more email them and complain.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

D$%&#T! D#$&$T! D#$*#T!

I didn't notice anything in the beginning so I missed the re-air!

I also thought to check the computer, but it was late already and I just didn't or thanks to y'alls quick posting I would have known.

What is it with these IDIOTS at KPRC? They do SO much stupid stuff like this. I think they screwed up like half of the first season episods of Las Vegas by not properly switching to HD on the HD feed. I think one or two EPs they aired entirely in pillarbox and severl had protions of them messed up by not switching back after commercials or major audio problems.

Don't they have some resposibility to the network to air the network ad spots? Advertisers who pay for national ad space are missing a lot of eyeballs when the [what are we now 3rd? 4th? largest city?] doesn't air the feed. Is there someplace we can complain to the network about a local affiliate?


----------



## terrylmc (Jun 25, 2003)

Make sure to let them know about it.. I did. I also asked about when they would re-air it

http://www.click2houston.com/contact/index.html


----------



## Cary B (Aug 12, 2001)

Not that it will help, but I did send an E-Mail to KPRC:

"MESSAGE:
Whose stupid idea was it to replace Scrubs with a pledge drive show, at
the last minute, with no other warning? Then have another brilliant
idea, and advertise that they will actually air the show at 3:30 in the
morning. Do you really hate your viewers as much as this shows, or was
this all just a huge mistake? Joke? 
Either way, it is a great way to alienate viewers and get them to change
channels, as I am sure MOST of your viewers did, just like myself. I
will TiVO the show at the advertised time, so I hope you really intend
to show it at 3:30am, and this is not just another CRUEL joke."


I wanted to be even ruder, but thought that they would at least take it seriously this way. This is what I got back:

"I am so sorry, apparently, it was preempted to bring the special "Operation Smile" and was rebroadcast at 3:30am. I will pass your dissatisfaction with this choice along to station management.

NICK
KPRC-TV 2 "


Damn, pretty much a form letter. Hope they at least get a huge amount of negative feedback on this.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

And they're pre-empting _E-Ring_ tonight, too!  It's supposed to show at 0335 hours tomorrow CST tomorrow morning.

If I were KPRC I would schedule a showing of _Scrubs_ and _E-Ring_ Saturday night after the late local news to make up for this programming fiasco. :down:


----------



## krymaney (Sep 19, 2002)

Call the front desk and ask who the Program Director is....

Then call back after a bit and ask to speak to that person. They are the decision maker that allows it to happen.


----------



## terrylmc (Jun 25, 2003)

Cary B said:


> "I am so sorry, apparently, it was preempted to bring the special "Operation Smile" and was rebroadcast at 3:30am. I will pass your dissatisfaction with this choice along to station management.
> 
> NICK
> KPRC-TV 2 "
> ...


That's the exact response I got.. I responded back asking when it would re-air.. still waiting on that one..


----------

